# Simens Sitop Power 10 mach Geräusche



## demmy86 (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben seit gestern ein merkwürdiges Phänomen, und zwar einers unserer Sitop Power 10 netzteile von Siemens Brummt / Summt sehr merkwürdig seit dem wiedereinschalten! Wenn man es belastet, verändert sich der Summton, kann mir jemand sagen woher das kommt? Sonst war das nie, es ist ja ein elektronisches Netzteil!! Ist es am kaputt gehen?

Gruß


----------



## Deltal (19 Juli 2011)

Das wird die (Glättungs)Drossel sein. Hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas zu sagen, sollte man jedoch im Auge behalten.


----------



## MSB (19 Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte noch keines dieser "tollen" Siemens-Netzteile,
welches nicht durch Pfeifen, Surren, o.ä. auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hätte.

Insofern würde ich das als "Konstruktionsfehler" bezeichnen, der scheinbar keine Auswirkung auf den Normalbetrieb hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

